#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-08-26
<giorgio> la scrivania è tutta nera e quando apro una qualsiasi finestra quando la chiudo mi rimane grigio
<c0st4nt1n0> Salve
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-08-25
<thegame> ciao
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-08-20
<marcello777> ciao
<marcello777> ki è
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-08-25
<rsang> ciao a tutti
<rsang> devo ricostruire il file system in ext come faccio
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-08-24
<ROXIN3> SALVE
<ROXIN3> SALVE2
<ROXIN3> SALVE3
<ROXIN3> SALVE4
<ROXIN3> SALVE4
<ROXIN3> 5
<ROXIN3> 5
<ROXIN3> 5
